# So now that morel season over



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Any one here hunt mushroom all year. I do. Would be interested in Black Trumpet finds. Have only found once. Trying to narrow down when to look here in SE Ohio area.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well Ive never done any good on the black trumpets,But the Chants should be on soon.With rain on the way and a slight cool down some Oysters should fruit also.Good luck to you.


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Ant for the reply. Wondering if there are others on here. New to this site and just learning. Have some Chant spots if weather is favorable. Also Chicken, Angel Wings and Oyster are among my finds.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm looking forward to chants, too. I'm new to the area and only been hunting for edibles the past few years (spent a lot of time with books and internet sources--spent, er... invested, lots of money on the former as well). So far, my comfort zone for identifying and consuming are morels, half free morels, chicken of the woods, hen of the woods, oysters, honeys, lions mane, hedge hogs, giant puff balls, a couple of easy boletes like old man of the woods, pheasant backs, aborted entelomas, and golden chanterelles. Some, like pheasant backs, are only appealing to me if I can't find what I consider the good stuff. On my almost comfortable with eating list are blewits and meadow mushrooms/pink bottoms. Outside of oysters, I tend to be really careful on the gilled mushrooms. So far, my collections have been in northern Illinois, northern Indiana, southern Wisconsin and northern Arkansas. The different areas seem to present very different opportunities. I'm eager to see what the southern Ohio area has to offer. I hope other folks will post their non-morel finds on here. A heads-up on fruiting events is a good thing if you've been caught dozing or working too much!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Not to change the subject but does anyone else notice the higher gas prices seem to follow morel progression. It's like the rich dudes think that will stop us. Well think again it won't.


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Well ScottH there are many public areas here in SE Ohio that are for the most part deserted from now until deer hunting season comes in. And if you can find some private land even better. You have a nice assortment of finds. I am going my 5th year hunting and being very careful. Think chicken mushroom my second to morel so far. And around here locals call pink bottoms pinkies or fairy ring if I am thinking of same thing. Will have to try sometime. 
Heads up on whats around would be realy cool, and will try to do just that.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

As a hated person on this board I'm sure no one pays any attention to what I post but in the early fall or sometimes late summer the Hen of the Woods has a flavor that's hard to beat.
Off the subject again but How do we know that the person who started this site only intention was to collect information about times, dates, areas, places for himself? I don't care though, if he wants to know, you all here know I'll tell him about some choice spots as I have so many to share.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmmm...

I'm coming in here as a native of the mycophobic South (British Isles heritage carry over). I am not really in the habit of thinking about guarding my mushroom spots I've never felt that there were going to be people out there to be as crazy as me in looking for the things. (Except maybe morels, since even when I had permission to hunt on private land in the upper Midwest, I could see evidence of poaching going on.) Where I grew up, the biggest risk in telling people what you were dong or finding is that they might think you are some kind of hippie or dopehead. On the other hand, you didn't dare disclose when, where or how you came by that wonderful mess of frog legs.... That was triple topsecret information!

Morelseeker--I agree that hens can be great when they are young. I've found them to be an excellent mushroom for storage by drying. 

I just hope that we get a reasonable amount of rain this year. I had a wonderful spot in southern Wisconsin to hunt golden chanterelles, but last year, I think that I found one or two pitiful specimens the whole season. I love the golden chanterelles. Relatively easy to identify, easy to spot, great taste, a smell that just makes you hungry and not much competition in looking for them. Everything else was pretty much a bust except for a few things like chickens and lion's manes which were drawing water from trees or snags which still had some wood in the ground to draw in some water.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Jimwas--I will also try to make a point in posting when I make some finds. Hopefully, I do find something to write about!


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

I think the price of Gasoline will keep most people from going to far from home to steel your spots Morelseeker. I have my local walking spots and on of my favorite older woods is getting ready to be logged out. Thank you Muskingum Water Conservancy, you suck ! Anyway, I do not find many Golden Chanterel around here but the Smooth Chanterel is very strong in many places. You will like them also. And if rainfall is normal the harvest can be amazing. Check for them around Football Hall of Fame Festival time.
Morelseeker , Have not found Hen of the Woods fresh enough to harvest yet but looking forward to that day.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I still have about 2 gallons of hens frozen.Last year was the first time I found any that weren't to far gone to keep.They freeze well.There should be some Oysters coming with all the rain.II will post when I make some finds.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Dale, you are not hated but your considerable spot posting is just plain instigating, no one else on any other forum do that nor will most tolerate those types of posts and admin pulls them as quickly as they can and warn. If continued they ban them so F.A.Q. Your contributions over the past few years have been nothing more than driving directions you to where used to go, pop theory posts, wise cracks and whimsical musings of what you wish you could do. 

Back on subject I agree Ant won't be long for a goood flush of oysters here as other parts of the state have flushed and the others shall soon follow. Hoping for lots and lots of rain unlike last summer and we are off to a better but still disappointing start.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Scott C You see my name or handle just don't read the post otherwise keep your insidious comments to yourself.
People here with more maturity...No one steals anything these shrooms have been coming for hundreds of years I don't own any spots but do share information from time to time. No one can hunt or find them all. Don't worry about logging I always do better in areas that have been logged than they were before logging for about four years. We have chanterels here. Just ask Scott C I showed him a good woods for them. I never said a morel popped you did.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Children,Children You all behave.Afore you all get a whoopen!


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

My brother inlaw found a small flush of Oysters today.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

so it's june 17th, I wonder if any of the summer shrooms are up here in central Ohio?? anyone know??


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out today.Found some Oysters,various Russula,Bolete,Lactarius,and fawns.No sign of any Chants.I found a very strange shroom that looked just like someone took a hen and shrunk it.Only about 1 inch across.Verry cool.Scott got some pics.
I would have been out longer but my back wouldnt allow it.Hopefully It gets better soon cause Its starting to look realy great in the woods.


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Ohio 'Shroom Report, Pics, &amp; Location is where I will be. My literal Mind thinking those here were only interested in Morels. I can be dence sometimes.


----------

